# any boars near saginaw?



## J J N (Jan 6, 2011)

Just found out will be losing job soon. Hoping to fill up freezer with some wild pork to feed family. Heard some boars were taken near Crump. I live in Saginaw and was wondering if anyone had info on sightings, state land info, etc. Appreciate any info you all could bless me with!! Thanx!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Heard there are some in the Kawkawlin river flooding and also Gratiot County.


----------



## J J N (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanx for taking the time to help out another average joe!!


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

I hunted that general area all fall,never saw any or any signs of any,how ever as reported by junkman that have been reports of pigs in that general area


----------

